# Fruit Cake Recipe



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We make fruit cakes every year after xmas. There are 3 in the oven right now and 3 more will go in after their done.

I was watching youtube while they were baking and saw this recipe I may try next time we bake,seems easy enough so thought I'd share it.


----------

